# Gettysburg Military Battlefield Diorama



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

:thumbsup:Excellent diorama in the works in Gettysburg, PA:










http://www.facebook.com/profile.php...816160#!/photo.php?pid=3525673&id=64012207448

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php.../Historic-Gettysburg-Pennsylvania/64012207448


----------



## galileo1 (Mar 16, 2010)

WOW, looks great!

Rob


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Will have to take a trip to PA! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## wander1107 (Aug 12, 2006)

That's insane. What fantastic work.

There's been talk around here to create one each for the Battle of Spring Hill and Battle of Franklin in Tennessee.


----------

